# Mcklayne is half rabbit



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I think its common for dogs to do this when they figure out they're faster than you and when they are old enough to not be stuck to you and develop a will of their own and have a trickster sense of humor. I've tried
1) offering a high value treat when I tell my dog to come.
2) practicing "come" drills daily both in and out of the house
3) running away from the dog. The dog will almost always follow you, especially if you flail your arms and make a spectacle of yourself. They can't seem to resist that. :ahhhhh:


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Recall is the single most important thing any dog should know. There are lots of techniques to improve recall, but the critical thing is to never allow the dog to link recall = end of fun in her head. I'd carry super treats and recall 100 times on a walk, treat, and let her go on with playing. 

Once her recall is improved, I'd work on putting the leash on a dozen times while walking, always with yummy treats involved. Recall, treat, clip on the leash, treat, unclip and release her. 

Poodles seem particularly fond of keep-away as a game; it can be really frustrating!

Good luck!


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Can i say i believe you when you say your TPOO is very fast, my 11 week old boy frustates himself on toys then goes on top speed running around the house a whole circle and comes back to attack his toy.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Bambi did this same thing
Great advice so far.
Coming to you should be a very positive thing.

Do whats called a Jackpot treat and give something that is really awesome a couple times. I don't give mine canned soft food but I used the little Cesar dog food packages, something like this is good because they cant smell it on you.

I would leash her to come inside until you have a good recall. After we worked on come outside and in, I gave her the jackpot the first time she came to the house when I call her, she came hesitantly but after that she came running every time, I did the Jackpot a couple more times randomly for coming to the house.


----------

